# If there was doubt it was obliterated yesterday...



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Just in case you don't know my story, STBXW and I separated back in Nov of '10 due to constant conflict and finally culminating in her assaulting me in of her rages. 

Since then she has been trying to reconcile and there was glimmer of hope that we would get back together especially since we have a two year old. 

Fast forward a few months, I just file for custody of our son because she is threatinging to move far away and never let me see him again. For now I get to keep him overnights at her whim which I'm tired of hence the custody filing. 

Ok so yesterday I pick our son up at STBXW's moms and she(STBXW) asks me what I'm doing with him. I respond that I'm going to take him to the beach with my brother, his GF and my two male cousins. Her demeanor changed to evil when she heard my brothers GF was coming and she physically got in my face yelling at me that my brothers GF will NOT touch our son and that I want her to come so I can lust over her. 

I decided to not engage in this childish lunacy which enraged her even more. I turn my back and she hits me in front of my son. I pick him up to leave and she pushes me again while holding him. She then goes into my car and starts again with her rage and I inform her that I'm going to record her on my phone. She punches my face while I'm trying to strap our son in the car seat. 

I know I should have called the cops but she hits like a hummingbird. Pathetic.

Any doubt I had about us is gone now. I honestly think she wants me to pummel her and get me thrown in jail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

sanity:
Jealousy is terrible both for the one giving it and the way receiving it. Unfortunately, respect may be lost when faced with the extent you have.
I recently was in a jealous mood when my STBXH's EA was haunting me again. I said something that I immediately apologized for because it is not in my nature to do what I said I was going to do.
Envy, for a very good reason, was one of the seven deadlies.

Can't stand it myself and I try to avoid it all costs. It is so destructive.

She cannot prohibit you from seeing your child.
Have you seen a lawyer or look on line to research your rights? This may help you determine what you want to do.
If you do stay together, I have MC helps and IC.

Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's amazing what happens when you leave you guns at home.


juuust kidding. 

Seriously you're a better man than I. Me? There would be police presence.


----------

